# Smowthrower



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Have a chance to buy a 7 HP 26" 3 stage Dynamark snowthrower. Has anyone had any experience with these? What does a 3 stage do that a 2 stage doesn't? Herb


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've never seen a "3 Stage" blower. Could you post a pic if you get it.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Yeah me too*

I have never seen a DYNAMARK #3 STAGE.????????????

I would love to see pictures of this.:crazy: 

Let us know

:captain: Bob


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck i have'nt ever seen a snowblower  Not in person that is


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe the 3rd stage is for extra distance so you can throw the snow into your neighbors yard:question: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Jody*

Hey Jody:

When we get hammered here with a big storm, I will let youknow so you can come up and use my snowblower.  

I would love to sit inside and watch it being used.  

When your tired of it I will even let you use the :tractorsm mounted one.

Just kidding

:captain: Bob


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*Snowblower*

Keweenaw, You are right about the 4 stage. There is a auger mounted above the main one that is supposed to knock the snow down to the level of the main auger which then handles it. The 3 stage is driven by a chain from the main auger. Unit looked like a piece of s*** so I didn't buy it. Herb (Should have taken a pic but didn't have camera with me)


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*snowblower*

Just checked out the site shown by Keweenau. The 3 stage was almost identical to the AMF 6 hp shown. Real good site. You learn something every day! Herb


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link Keweenaw. I have the early 80's version of the Lazy Boy that is shown.

Mark


----------

